# Snow pants fading on the butt area



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Do you strap in sitting down? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylvia32 (Jul 24, 2020)

Yes I do. And also I take breaks mid-trail and take photos. Any way I can salvage and revive the color?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Sylvia32 said:


> Yes I do. And also I take breaks mid-trail and take photos. Any way I can salvage and revive the color?


No clue about the color, but learn to strap in standing up, it will be a life changer.

You can use some wash in DWR if the waterproofing is starting to lack, but I've never had color fade, so unfortunately can't help with that one. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Sylvia32 said:


> Yes I do. And also I take breaks mid-trail and take photos. Any way I can salvage and revive the color?


Not likely. But to be honest, nobody really cares if your butt is faded. I doubt it's from the chilling on the slope. I'd imagine its from the times you're on your butt unintentionally.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

f00bar said:


> But to be honest, nobody really cares if your butt is faded.


Don't listen to them. I care. I'm sure your butt looks great.

You're won't be able to do anything about the color but the wash-in nikwax treatments have worked really well for me on older pants. But I think the fading is normal especially if you're sitting on wet or icy chairlifts regularly too.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

u should prob post up a pic......jus so we can see what we're dealin with


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Pretty standard after time I find, regardless of if you stand up all day. Just constant lifts I suspect will do it eventually but lets face it, pants do get a hard time.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Call it patina and ignore it.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

bob2356 said:


> Call it patina and ignore it.


Pantina?


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

very clever and funny. good job


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

bob2356 said:


> very clever and funny. good job


😘😘


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Stop sitting down to strap in. Also stop wearing shitty ass Obermeyer ski crap.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wear white pantz


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wear white pantz


Mine have brown stripes and blend perfectly.


----------



## mrbluu (Sep 10, 2019)

Sylvia32 said:


> Hi! Is it normal after just one season my obermeyer snowsuit and north face pants have faded at the butt area and seemed like it has lost some waterproofing. I did slide down on my butt a few times. Is there a way to revive the color and waterproofing? Any tips on care will be appreciated! Thanks guys!


Buy some cheap ugly shorts and wear them over the top of the pants and no will care about your faded butt [emoji1]


----------



## kv007 (9 mo ago)

Sylvia32 said:


> Hi! Is it normal after just one season my obermeyer snowsuit and north face pants have faded at the butt area and seemed like it has lost some waterproofing. I did slide down on my butt a few times. Is there a way to revive the color and waterproofing? Any tips on care will be appreciated! Thanks guys!


Hi, this has happened to 2 of my wife's dark colored ski pants. Seems to happen as result of falling and sliding on her buttocks. The friction of the snow (which can be like sandpaper) seems to deteriorate the fabric fibers giving it a dull/white appearance. The 2nd pair of ski pants were brand new this season (Bogner Ivie-T ski pants) and was very surprised to see the issue happen again... the other pants are Spyder and are about 5-6 years old and are very dull/white from falling.


----------

